# [Carte graphique] Invalider la limitation du bios/overclock

## lefta

Bonjour,

Le bios de mon pc bloque ma carte graphique à 500 MHz. Or, d'après le constructeur, elle a une capacité de 680 MHz.

Existe-t-il une façon de forcer la fréquence (overclock?), ou d'invalider la detection du bios?

J'ai essayé rovclock, mais le projet est abandonné depuis des années et ne semble pas fonctionner avec les cartes récentes   :Sad: 

Ma config :

Dell Studio 1555

ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570

Drivers radeon (open source)

Merci d'avance   :Smile: 

EDIT : J'ai essayé ATIFlash, mais il n'arrive pas à dumper le bios de ma carte. Le fichier résultant fait 0 octets.

          De plus, gpu-z me dit qu'il ne peut pas récupérer le bios de ma carte.

AtiWinFlash affiche une erreur systématiquement en disant que la fonction a retourné une erreur.

J'ai essayé d'appeler le support Dell mais le premier m'a raccroché au nez et le second est parti dans des explications n'ayant rien à voir et me disant que la fréquence du gpu ne dépendait pas que du chipset sur les cartes intégrées. Information que AMD a démenti lorsque je les ai appelés.

En résumé, Dell accueillent leurs clients comme des m*****, aucun outil n'arrive à dumper le bios de ma carte graphique et le seul outil permettant d'overclocker les pilotes radeon libres que j'aie trouvé a l'air obsolete.

Mais s'agissant d'une carte graphique intégrée, se pourrait-il que le bios de la carte graphique et de la carte mère ne fassent qu'un?

----------

